# USDA Mail Interception



## Moto-Man (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys 'n gals,

I'm actually a bit worried now. Ordered some seeds from BC Seed King and instead of seeds, today I got the original padded envelope with a USDA "Mail Interception Notice" wrapped inside some heavier paper...

They identified the material as cannabis seeds, my name is there, of course, they disposed of seeds, because they were not "authorized entry" - ultimate remarks mention - "seeds entering USA require a phytosanitary certificate from the country of origin."

My questions, this happen to anyone else here? What might I expect next? Anything?  I just started a new grow too.. I am not pleased.  Any advice based on experience would be welcome.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

do bc seed king gaurantee shipping?


----------



## Moto-Man (Jan 19, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> do bc seed king gaurantee shipping?



Doesn't really matter though, does it? I don't care so much about the $50, but I certainly do care about USDA (and associated agencies at the border) forwarding such info to local LEOs - that's what I'm trying to ascertain...

Thanks,


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

dont worry about it...they are very busy people...going after the big guys..


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

You are fine...


----------



## astrobud (Jan 19, 2010)

dont worry too much, youll be able to go to sleep in a couple of days, your just out 50 bucks


----------



## ishnish (Jan 19, 2010)

i had 2 ounces get caught in the mail some years ago...
nothing happened...  although i suspect a miscreant employee is to blame..


----------



## Moto-Man (Jan 19, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> i had 2 ounces get caught in the mail some years ago...
> nothing happened...  although i suspect a miscreant employee is to blame..



Nah, this was "signed, sealed and delivered...!"  I really need a legal type to opine here.. Tomorrow, I'll try to find someone here in Chocolate City and get back w/ a Federal type response.

Fingers crossed,


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had packages intercepted by customs. They were not seeds. Mine was much worse. Nothing ever happened.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

This happens occasionaly Moto-man, unfortunately.  Nothing further will happen.  There is not enough evidence to get a warrant, even if they had the time and money to pursue it...it's too much of a long shot for them.  Your local law enforcement will probably not even be notified, because unless they did actual testing on the seeds they don't even have physical proof.   Who is to say that you even ordered those seeds...for all they know you ticked off your brother in law and he had something sent to your house to try and get you in trouble.  Talk to an attourney if it will make you feel better, but I know attourneies, and they are going to tell you to contact them if and when you get served...seriously DON'T sweat it!

I think you and I are in the same state...if I remember right from an old post from you...are you in the great lakes area?


----------



## Moto-Man (Jan 20, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> This happens occasionaly Moto-man, unfortunately.  Nothing further will happen.  There is not enough evidence to get a warrant, even if they had the time and money to pursue it...it's too much of a long shot for them.  Your local law enforcement will probably not even be notified, because unless they did actual testing on the seeds they don't even have physical proof.   Who is to say that you even ordered those seeds...for all they know you ticked off your brother in law and he had something sent to your house to try and get you in trouble.  Talk to an attourney if it will make you feel better, but I know attourneies, and they are going to tell you to contact them if and when you get served...seriously DON'T sweat it!
> 
> I think you and I are in the same state...if I remember right from an old post from you...are you in the great lakes area?



Thanks Umbra TCB and LF, I used to be in the GL area, but anyway, I do feel better now.   

Cheers,


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

Glad your feeling better!  Sucks about the seeds though!


----------

